
How a scam in Eve Online turned into its greatest rescue mission - fraqed
http://www.pcgamer.com/how-a-scam-in-eve-online-turned-into-its-greatest-rescue-mission/
======
btown
Important context for this is that in EVE, you build up both tech progression
tied to your character, and assets stored at specific locations. There's no
teleporting of the player or his/her assets, it's practically suicidal to move
without an escort (as described in the OP), and due to the tech progression,
unless you proactively created an alt in your early days and diligently logged
into it, it would be a setback measured in weeks or months of work to start a
new character. So a new player can _actually_ become stuck in an exploitative
situation if convinced to move into hostile territory (and the in-game
documentation does practically zero hand-holding to protect a new player from
this). Of course, you always have the alternative to quit the game, so the
stakes aren't as lifelike as real life, but they're as lifelike as you can
find in any video game.

Certain media is designed to build towards an empathic civilization, to
emphasize _universal_ cooperation even in a challenging and deadly world
[0][1]. EVE, in my opinion, is such a vivid simulation of a competitive
galaxy, that it tends to emphasize violent and cliquish instincts in its users
instead. But it's nonetheless fascinating to see how such a social system can
form.

[0]
[https://www.ted.com/talks/jeremy_rifkin_on_the_empathic_civi...](https://www.ted.com/talks/jeremy_rifkin_on_the_empathic_civilization)

[1] For those who have seen the 98%-fresh-rated anime film Kimi no na wa (in
theaters as we speak!) this (VERY spoiler-filled) interview from the director
is a must-read:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/anime/comments/5leizv/spoilers_mako...](https://www.reddit.com/r/anime/comments/5leizv/spoilers_makoto_shinkais_interview_with_japanese/)

------
yeukhon
I don't know this game but just want to say this sounds like a great plot to
put on a movie. I wonder if anyone recorded these online and can turn into a
documentary. Would be exciting to watch.

~~~
touristtam
There have been a few article over the years. Last one I saw was:
[http://www.polygon.com/2017/3/25/15054854/eve-online-
revenge...](http://www.polygon.com/2017/3/25/15054854/eve-online-revenge-four-
years-darvo-kackpappe)

------
batarjal
Here's an article from the alliance's news (propaganda?) site about the
incident: [https://imperium.news/inn-investigation-player-
aid/](https://imperium.news/inn-investigation-player-aid/)

Here's a reddit thread with comments about what happened:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Eve/comments/5hxobg/the_scam_master...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Eve/comments/5hxobg/the_scam_master_vs_the_slave_master_how_scooter/)

